# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Ranking of Polish cities according to expats

## Tomenable

Poznań, Tri-City and Wrocław turn out to be the top rated cities in a questionnaire completed by expatriates living in Poland.

According to the Department of Foreigners, Poland is chosen as second EU country to live in – only behind the UK. After Brexit actually takes effect, Poland is very likely to make it to the leading position. Is the country ready to receive so many foreign residents?

We decided to check it out by asking expats from 8 Polish cities about their opinion on living in Poland. Each city is commented on in a seperate article (links below):

Warsaw, Cracow, Tri-City, Wrocław, Poznań, Łódź, Katowice and Bydgoszcz.

https://www.morizon.pl/blog/wp-conte...a_mapka_en.jpg



55% of the surveyees found a job in Poland; nearly one third are students who are going to spend here the next few years or months at least (till the end of the academic term/year). Every tenth respondent is self-employed. Others are still trying their luck at local job markets or live off their family members.

Most of the foreigners questioned (57%) have lived in Poland for at least a couple of years; the others arrived here quite recently (about a year ago). The vast majority of them declare they will get back to their home countries once the academic year finishes or their employment contracts terminate.



Why Poland?

Since for almost 57% of the respondents Poland is the very first foreign living experience, they took into account the standards they know from their home countries while rating the Polish cities. Every second foreign resident came here following a potential job opportunity, yet as many as 43% admitted that Poland is another place on the map which can become their new home.

As far as the job market is concerned, from the Ministry of Family Labour and Social Policy’s reports, a bit more than 270 thousand foreigners applied for a work permit last year. It’s no wonder, actually – Polish companies are developing rapidly and some of them are getting understaffed. Also, big international brands are opening up their offices in such cities like Warsaw, Cracow or Wrocław, which means a lot of new job opportunities for foreigners arise. Last, but not least, there is a growing market of temporary or seasonal jobs as well.

================

Here is how individual cities fared:

Poznań: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-poznan/





Tri-City: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-tricity/





Wrocław: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-wroclaw/





Warsaw: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-warsaw/





Cracow: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-cracow/





Katowice: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-katowice/

Łódź: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-lodz/

Bydgoszcz: https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-bydgoszcz/

https://www.quora.com/How-friendly-a...-to-foreigners

https://www.morizon.pl/blog/foreigners-in-poland/

*Summary:*

----------

